# Rolle ohne Bügel?



## Aachener (3. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich hätte da mal ne Frage. Ich hab eine Brandungsrute geschenkt bekommen (Shakespeare Rute+Rolle). Die Rolle hat aber keinen Bügel, sondern nur nen Haken, wo die Schnur eingelegt wird!?! Kennt das jemand von Euch, denn mir fehlt da das Vertrauen, da ich Schnurbruch befürchte beim Auswerfen, wenn sich die Schnur verhaken sollte. 

Wäre dankbar für einen Tipp, falls ich da etwas spezielles beachten muss.

greetz


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rolle ohne Bügel?*

Hallo,

hast du evtl ein Bild davon? Ich kann mir das iwie nicht vorstellen, dass das funktz sollen beim auswerfern und grade beim einholen. Muss ja alles per hand eingeholt werden oder wie seh ich das?

MfG
Malte


----------



## Okken_Deluxe (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rolle ohne Bügel?*

|kopfkrat also ich hab keine ahnung


----------



## Aachener (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rolle ohne Bügel?*

Genauso hab ich auch reagiert!!!
Mach morgen mal ein Foto (die steht bei meinen Eltern im Keller) und versuchs zu posten. Ist aber wie gesagt:
Wo normalerweise das Schnurlaufröllchen ist, ist ein halbkreisförmiger Haken, wo die Schnur eingehängt wird.#c

Ich sach nur, Erfindungen die die Welt nicht braucht!!!

Da ich aber selten am Meer bin, bin ich froh überhaupt eine zu haben! Es sei denn es funktioniert wirklich überhaupt nicht, aber dann hätte Shakespeare ja nicht so ein sch... rausgebracht. Hat aber bestimmt auch einen Grund warum sich das Modell nicht durchgesetzt hat|kopfkrat.


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rolle ohne Bügel?*



Aachener schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich hätte da mal ne Frage. Ich hab eine Brandungsrute geschenkt bekommen (Shakespeare Rute+Rolle). Die Rolle hat aber keinen Bügel, sondern nur nen Haken, wo die Schnur eingelegt wird!?! Kennt das jemand von Euch, denn mir fehlt da das Vertrauen, da ich Schnurbruch befürchte beim Auswerfen, wenn sich die Schnur verhaken sollte.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Aachener,#h

ein Bild wäre bestimmt nicht schlecht, aber Rollen ohne 
Schnurfangbügel gibt es bereits seit Jahrzehnten im obersten
Preissegment (VanStaal).Diese Rollen werden z.B. beim
Big Game auf Sail eingesetzt.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Aachener (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rolle ohne Bügel?*

Na das macht mir Hoffnung...:l


----------



## duck_68 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rolle ohne Bügel?*

Es gab mal eine 70er und 80er Sigma ohne Schnurfangbügel - dort musste man die Schnur nur mit dem Finger in das Schnurlaufröllchen legen.... sogenannte pick-up Rollen


----------



## slowhand (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rolle ohne Bügel?*

Die Teile gibt es auch von Zeebaas, allerdings in einer etwas sehr hohen Preisliga. Sehen aber geil aus, technisch bestimmt was Feines... Kennt die jemand? Schon jemand damit geangelt?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rolle ohne Bügel?*

Ich denke mal das die wenigsten hier die Rollen von VanStaal oder ZEEBASS schon gefischt haben oder je fischen werden. Von daher wird es auch wenige bis keine Erfahrungsberichte zu diesen Rollen geben. Leider.
Das System um das es hier aber geht ist ja nicht das neueste, die Fotos von Martin sind ja der beste Beweis. Eventuell kommen ja einige Erfahrungen die diese alten Rollen und das System betreffen. Wäre schon interessant. 
Das es aber funktioniert zeigt ja das es bis heute, wenn auch bloß von einigen wenigen exklusiven Herstellern, noch Anwendung findet.


----------



## Rob.a.m. (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rolle ohne Bügel?*

Die DAIWA-Klassiker BG und GS
sind mit diesem Pick-up System ausgestattet. Diese Rollen finden seid Jahren, aufgrund deren Robustheit, ihren Einsatz beim Up-Tidefischen (vom Boot) an der niederländischen Küste.



Gruß Rob
wolfsbarsch.com


----------



## degl (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rolle ohne Bügel?*

@Aachener,

setze sie lieber nicht zum Brandungsfischen ein, da diese Teile eher fürs schwere Bootsangeln konzipiert wurden.

Beim Brandungsangeln und den damit verbundenen Weitwürfen würde ich vermuten, das die Schnur doch an diesen "Haken" kommt, es sei denn, du kannst den auch umklappen, ähnlich dem einer normalen Rolle mit Bügel

Am Ende hilft mglw. ein oder mehrere Probwürfe

gruß degl


----------



## williwurm (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rolle ohne Bügel?*

moin m


oin  sone rolle hab ich auch  die ist gut  hab bilder in mein alben gemacht:vik:
 ein tip du mußt den lippel zur trommel drehen


----------



## schlotterschätt (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rolle ohne Bügel?*

Tach Jungs,
selbst in der ehemaligen DDR gab det so'n Teil ohne Schnurfangbügel. Nannte sich Meeresrolle "Adria" und war unverwüstlich. Angst vor Abrissen beim Auswerfen sind eher unbegründet. Da fällt bei anderen Rollen doch schon mal der Bügel zu und die Montage pfeift plötzlich herrenlos gen Horizont.
Umständlich (vor allem im Finstern ) war immer die Schnur in den "Haken" einzulegen.

MfG   Schlotterschätt


----------



## Heidschnucke (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rolle ohne Bügel?*

Moin!
In den 60er Jahren gab es schon mal so einen ähnlichen Rollentyp.
Der nannte sich da Bretton 905,ist damals eine sehr gute und robuste Rolle gewesen.
Habe noch eine davon, die ich sehr gerne in der Brandung eingesetzt habe,gerade wenn mit Kraut zu rechnen war.:k
Die Rolle war sehr robust und hatte damals nicht ein Kugellager.
Dadurch war fast nicht kaputt zu kriegen.
Das werfen muß nur mal ein paar mal geübt werden,auch das einhängen wird dann zur gewohnheit.
Ich habe nur wenige Probleme mit der Rolle gehabt.


Leider ist sie fast nicht mehr zu bekommen.
Falls jemand noch eine liegen hat die noch brauchbar ist und er sie nicht mehr braucht.
Den bitte ich,sich bei mir zu melden.
Im vorraus schon mal besten dank.

Martin


----------



## BB-cruiser (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rolle ohne Bügel?*

Moin ich hatte auch einmal so ein Teil ohne Bügel aber mit so einen Haken das war vor ca. 15 Jahren und die war damals schon ungefähr 30 Jahre alt irgentwann wurde sie mir entwendet#q sie war braun und hörte sich nach einen Lanz Bulldog an aber irgentwie war sie auch eine Art Trecker ich habe sie geliebt:k:k Vieleicht hat sie es gut in irgendeinen Angelmuseum:l


----------



## rhinefisher (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rolle ohne Bügel?*

Hi! Dieser "Finger Pic Up" diente früher mal dazu, das umschlagen des Bügels beim Wurf zu verhindern... .
Über die Stabilität muß man sich da keine Sorgen machen. Für viele ältere Rollen gibt es auch Kits zu wechseln.. .
Petri!


----------



## Deichhuhnumsetzer (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rolle ohne Bügel?*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi! Dieser "Finger Pic Up" diente früher mal dazu, das umschlagen des Bügels beim Wurf zu verhindern... .
> Über die Stabilität muß man sich da keine Sorgen machen. Für viele ältere Rollen gibt es auch Kits zu wechseln.. .
> Petri!



Yep, genau richtig. Ich fische in der Brandung die Biomaster. Nach Herstellerangaben soll ein spezieller Mechanismus das Umschlagen des Bügels vermeiden. Irgendwie führte aber meine Wurftechnik dazu, dass der Bügel bei jedem dritten Wurf zuklappte. Nachdem ich so einiges an Material in die Ostsee befördert habe, habe ich kurzerhand die Bügel abgeschnitten. Man muss beim Werfen den Rest (Schnurlaufröllchen) zwar nach wie vor umklappen und anschliessend wieder zurückklappen, dann die Schnur auf das Röllchen legen, aber beim drillen oder einholen ist der fehlende Schnurfangbügel kein Thema. (Wie der Name schon sagt: Er soll eben nur die Schnur beim Zuschlagen des Bügels in das Schnurlaufröllchen führen)

Ich fische das jetzt schon seit 9 Jahren so.

Gruss
Olli


----------



## maredo (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rolle ohne Bügel?*

Hallo Aachener,
beim Brandungsangeln gibt es schon sehr lange Rollen ohne Bügel.
Habe selber schon seit langem Daiwa 7000 c Rollen problemlos im Einsatz!
Wie schon geschrieben entfällt das Risiko, dass der Schnurfangbügel beim auswerfen unbeabsichtigt umklappt. Der Haken ist flexibel und muß nur so gedreht werden, dass sich die Schnur beim auswerfen nicht verfangen kann. Für mich hat diese Version beim Brandungsangeln nur Vorteile. 

maredo


----------



## IjmTex (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rolle ohne Bügel?*

Tja und bei mir ist es genau anders rum!!! Fische seit Anfang der 70iger-Jahre beim  Brandungsangeln ausschließlich mit Pick Up-Rollen und habe dabei bis heute noch nie mit einer Bügel-Rolle gefischt - echt wahr!!! Kommt dadurch, daß ich sehr viel in Holland gefischt habe und dort waren zu dieser Zeit gerade die französischen Rollenfirmen sehr present und deswegen habe ich natürlich auch mit diese Rollen gefischt!!! Führend dabei war die Firmen Ru, Bretton und natürlich Mitchell, wo insbesondere die von den Vorrednern schon erwähnte Bretton 905 sowie die hunderttausende Mal verkaufte Mitchell 498 benutzt wurden!!! Ich selber fische immer noch mit uralten 498igern und die sind wirklich absolut unverwüstlich!!! Bin auch der Meinung, daß man überhaupt keinen Bügel an der Rolle zum Brandungsangeln benötigt, weil der sogenannte Einhängehaken für die Schnur völlig ausreicht!!! Komischerweise hat sich das Pick Up-System auf dem deutschen Markt nie so richtig durchgesetzt und mittlerweile gibt es bis auf die genannten zwei Daiwa- und den extrem teuren Van Staal- und Zeebaas-Rollen ja kaum noch sogenannte Pick Up-Rollen, warum auch immer!!!

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Kegelfisch (10. März 2009)

*AW: Rolle ohne Bügel?*

Hei Leute#h
Ich habe da auch noch 2 Beispiele . 1. die Rileh Rekord (uralt) von meinem Opa - noch immer beim schweren Grundangeln im Betrieb und die DAM Quick AT 480PU (|rotwerden noch nie benutzt , war aber günstig ). Ist echt hilfreich , wenn bei Gewaltwürfen kein Bügel umklappen kann .
#6 Uwe


----------



## XDorschhunterX (21. März 2009)

*AW: Rolle ohne Bügel?*

Zebco hat auch zwei dieser Pickup Modell im Low Budget bereich gehabt: die Topic PU oder Trophy PU.

Fische auch seit 10 Jahren Biomaster Xt, aber mir ist noch nie der Bügel im Wurf umgeklappt. vielleicht habt ich in der Hektik mal vergessen ihn umzuklappen und dann angefüttert aber das war auch nur sehr selten. Vielelicht leigt es wirklich an deinem Wurfstil :Gewalt ist halt nicht alles! ;-)


----------

